# BT voyager 100 newdev.dll error ...



## shawie60 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi guys, I had a new problem earlier today from I have usualy found to be a straight forward job. I reinstalled a system together with the drivers for a BT Voyager 100 adsl modem (from AOL - yeah I know! lol) 
However upon trying to install the drivers I get the following error .. 'error loading newdev.dll - it has been detected that you do not have admin privilages, please log off your computer and log on as a user with admin rights' 
Obviously I have admin rights but even if I logged off and then back on as administrator it still makes no difference. I've search all over the web and been at this for 6-7 hours now with no success. The system is Windows XP home, SP3 with 512 Mb ram installed. So far I've checked the version of newdev.dll by running a system file check, tried using the normal drivers from the BT voyager site but nothing gets past this error .. frankly I've run out of idea's.
anybody come across this before or have a solutions I'd be very grateful .. 
glenn


----------



## shawie60 (Jun 12, 2008)

shawie60 said:


> Hi guys, I had a new problem earlier today from I have usualy found to be a straight forward job. I reinstalled a system together with the drivers for a BT Voyager 100 adsl modem (from AOL - yeah I know! lol)
> However upon trying to install the drivers I get the following error .. 'error loading newdev.dll - it has been detected that you do not have admin privilages, please log off your computer and log on as a user with admin rights'
> Obviously I have admin rights but even if I logged off and then back on as administrator it still makes no difference. I've search all over the web and been at this for 6-7 hours now with no success. The system is Windows XP home, SP3 with 512 Mb ram installed. So far I've checked the version of newdev.dll by running a system file check, tried using the normal drivers from the BT voyager site but nothing gets past this error .. frankly I've run out of idea's.
> anybody come across this before or have a solutions I'd be very grateful ..
> glenn


I forgot I also temporarily disabled my Anti Virus, and other Security programs, to give it a clean run to install on the system. I also tried to install it in safe mode, again same results.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

AOL, that pretty much says it all. :grin:

Sorry I don't have any ideas here, what does their support say?


----------



## Marcol (Jul 28, 2009)

The good news is you are not alone - same prob discovered today.

The bad is that you are using AOL! (Well it could be TalkTalk and one of those EVIL Smart AX MT882 piles of electronic crap)

Conclusion of AOL Tech Support!!! call lasting two hours - return PC to vendor, it is DEFINITELY a pc problem. What B*****!

I'm the PC vendor - I built the damn thing and it is a fresh, clean install as of yesterday. XP Home, SP3, all MS updates etc - any thing sound familiar?

Only present solutions are 1. let the Voyager 100 have an "accident" ;-) 2. persuade customer to buy a proper router (or try and get one out of AOL) - me I gave the customer a used router. It's worth losing a 20/30 quid sale NOT to have to speak to AOL! 3. Persuade customer to switch to almost any other ISP or suggest TalkTalk if it looks like they won't pay you ;-)

Will work on solution tomorrow (July 29) and if I find anything will post immediately.

M. :wave:

ps. Problem also applies to Voyager 50 AND 105!!! Probably the 220V as well!


----------



## shawie60 (Jun 12, 2008)

Marcol said:


> The good news is you are not alone - same prob discovered today.
> 
> The bad is that you are using AOL! (Well it could be TalkTalk and one of those EVIL Smart AX MT882 piles of electronic crap)
> 
> ...


sorry i thougt id posted the solution .. basically its something to do with sp2/3 .. what i did was re install and install the modem before updating windows, that cured the problem. You might be able to uninstall the updates if you've already got them but im not certain that would work, to be honest i didnt think about it till id ddone the hard work ! lol


----------



## Marcol (Jul 28, 2009)

Solution Found!!!

Problem is NOT Sp2/Sp3 but you were very close. Problem is IE8!

Do your install leave IE8 off the instal and ianstall drivers, AOL etc and everything works fine as it should.

IE8 can then (usually) be installed afterwards - I had it screw up once in a toat of 11 installs.

Yes problem does also apply to Voyager 50 - 100 - 105 and 220 hence the high number of installs I did.

Regards all..


----------



## shawie60 (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks for the effort marcol .. alway good to know and add to the 'ive had this before mental dept ! lol '


----------



## gdvallance (Aug 11, 2009)

Marcol said:


> Solution Found!!!
> 
> Problem is NOT Sp2/Sp3 but you were very close. Problem is IE8!
> 
> ...


Marcol,

Just a quick note to say a big big big "Thank you" for your work. (In fact I signed up to do so.) It solved a very similar problem I had. 

I looked very widely and yours was the only right answer for this case. You are a wizard ray:

If you are ever in Oxford (UK) I'll buy you a beer (or alcoholic beverage of your choice). 

Grant D. Vallance


----------



## DK63 (Sep 8, 2009)

I too have joined to say thank you. Solved my problem too. However, as AOL is cr*p, I've decided the customer is having a router instead!


----------



## goober999 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have just joined this site to say that I have the same problem with a customer's PC I reloaded with Windows XP Home just yesterday. 

They have a BT Voyager 105 USB modem from PlusNet and upon installing the software from the driver CD it throws up the newdev.dll error. Even trying to installing the specific driver using Update Driver.. in Device Manager gives the message that you must be an administrator to install such device. 

I will be heading there this evening to remove IE8 and to install the router so I will post my update later and will thank Marcol for the knowledge.

Watch this space....


----------



## goober999 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, so just got back from customer's home and here's what happened:

Removed Internet Explorer 8
Restarted machine
Ran setup file from CD (which worked fine this time)
Connected to internet using IE7
Re-installed IE8 and voila, a happy machine and customer

Thank you Marcol for your very good advice!


----------



## SophTurner (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi guys, i am having the exact same problem at the moment, my BT voyager 220v keeps telling me i dont have admin privileges on the very frist page of installation. what version of windows have you all been using? i have just bought a new comp with windows 7 so im not sure whether to try what you have suggested
thanks


----------



## goober999 (Oct 13, 2009)

Soph, personally, I only experienced the problem once and that was with Windows XP Home but I'm assuming your new machine came pre-installed with Internet Explorer 8? If so, I would:

Remove IE8 and restart
Run the installation CD again
Connect to internet with IE7 or download IE8 from another machine and re-install.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DK63 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Soph. Using Windows Explorer, navigate to the setup.exe on the cd/dvd. Right click on it and select 'run as administrator'. See if that helps.


----------



## SophTurner (Jan 24, 2010)

i went into the cd and right clicked on setup but there is no option for Run As... so i just double clicked it and a pop up came up and i clicked Yes and it worked! WOO! thanks for the advice, was gonna uninstall IE8 if that had failed


----------



## toast11 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Marcol, Removed IE8 through add remove programs, XP Service pack 2 here so knew it wasn't that. Up and going on the piece of crap that is the Voyager 105.
cheers


----------

